# Square 'G' Mason???



## diggermeister

Hello all, I have found a 1 quart, Square 'G' Mason, on the surface of one of the dumps I am working. Any info as to date, rarity, etc. would be greatly welcome [8|]. THANKS!


----------



## woody

Common jar worth $4-8


----------



## diggermeister

Thanks Woody, I have found well over a hundred mason jars in 4 months and this is the first Square 'G'. It's got, "3044" on the bottom. I'm guessing March of 1944?


----------



## jarsnstuff

Hi Gary,  According to the Standard Reference, the Square G was made 1940's - 1950's by the Glenshaw Glass Co., Glenshaw PA.  This jar isn't really all that easy to find, but there currently isn't a lot of excitement generated over clear WWII era mason jars, which is reflected in the very reasonable pricing.  Maybe if you hang on to it for another 20 years or so......  -Tammy


----------



## iwade4fish

*Re:  RE: Square 'G' Mason???*

I myself have two quart size jars, and haven't had much luck in finding a value on them. With only two, these might stay in my collection; I say collection, 'cause I am growing rather fond of these jars(ball, AH, presto, brockway, etc) and not wanting to part with them, lol! Great site, learning more every day!


----------



## RED Matthews

*Re:  RE: Square 'G' Mason???*

Check my homre page  below  RED M.


----------



## cowseatmaize

*Re:  RE: Square 'G' Mason???*

This is kinda why I was opposed to the post forever idea. After 10 years they get revived and the original poster is long gone. I think it's just better to start a new thread.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

*Re:  RE: Square 'G' Mason???*

Or we can pirate the thread. There are a few old ones that were so humorous I nearly posted to let others see the hilariousness, but I usually just hit "Helpful" on stuff instead of reviving posts ended before I got into middle school.I'm now in college. LOL. I hit helpful to show my amusement to the writers. ???????????????•??•??????????


----------



## RED Matthews

*Re:  RE: Square 'G' Mason???*

So while I am here, I now have one of the Solar Lighted Jar Lids - My daughter bought for me by going to Google.   Now I am thinking of three more of them to hang on my Bottle Tree in Florida, when we get back there.   RED Matthews


----------



## A-haul

jarsnstuff said:


> Hi Gary,  According to the Standard Reference, the Square G was made 1940's - 1950's by the Glenshaw Glass Co., Glenshaw PA.  This jar isn't really all that easy to find, but there currently isn't a lot of excitement generated over clear WWII era mason jars, which is reflected in the very reasonable pricing.  Maybe if you hang on to it for another 20 years or so......  -Tammy



Tammy it has been 15 years since you have posted about this Square G Mason jar. Do you still see these jars being $4-8?  These jars are still a world war 2 era item however they are just clear. I stumbled upon roughly a hundred of these at an estate clean out.


----------



## coreya

according to the latest red book the pints are 4-6 and the quarts are 2-4 and that's probably on a real good day! They are still good for the intended use however. LOL


----------



## A-haul

Thank you for getting back to me on these. I frequent estate clean outs, and come across quite a variety of vintage items. Do you happen to know much about German Beer steins?


----------



## coreya

A little bit on the steins but the best advise I can give is post pictures. Most steins I run across are tourist type and really not worth the effort but on rare occasion have scored a metlach or other such regimental stein. 
Here is an old pic of some of mine,


----------



## UncleBruce

coreya said:


> A little bit on the steins but the best advise I can give is post pictures. Most steins I run across are tourist type and really not worth the effort but on rare occasion have scored a metlach or other such regimental stein.
> Here is an old pic of some of mine,


I see a slight problem with your steins... they are empty...   !


----------



## coreya

LOL not always!!    Its 5:00 pm somewhere


----------



## jarsnstuff

A-haul said:


> Tammy it has been 15 years since you have posted about this Square G Mason jar. Do you still see these jars being $4-8?  These jars are still a world war 2 era item however they are just clear. I stumbled upon roughly a hundred of these at an estate clean out.


Unfortunately, they're still in that same price range.  If they come complete with the G in square glass insert and metal screw band AND you can get them cheap enough, ($.50-$1.00) it could be kinda fun to buy/sell/trade on the lower end of the market, but I wouldn't do it to make a living.  I have a few in my collection, would be willing to buy a pint Square G or any size of the wide mouth version.  I have both pint & quart of the Glenshaw G (in square) Mason.  At one time I lived in Louisiana and had the same kind of thing happen with Knox jars, so I know your dilemma!


----------

